# We're on our way..



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

After months of thinking and talking about moving to Spain, things are finally happening. Yesterday I gave the required 3 months notice at work, and today the house goes up for sale. All being well we're looking forward to being in Spain by June.

Now that it's becoming real it's daunting but at the same time exciting.

The plan is to rent for at least 6 months until we settle on an area. I'm thinking of it as an open-ended holiday. This forum has been an invaluable source of info and a healthy reality check to boot so thanks to you all.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Well done, I have just over 3 weeks until ferry to Bilbao,busy packing, throwing so much junk away. Stress levels thro roof, just want to relax and enjoy retirement.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tom1957 said:


> After months of thinking and talking about moving to Spain, things are finally happening. Yesterday I gave the required 3 months notice at work, and today the house goes up for sale. All being well we're looking forward to being in Spain by June.
> 
> Now that it's becoming real it's daunting but at the same time exciting.
> 
> The plan is to rent for at least 6 months until we settle on an area. I'm thinking of it as an open-ended holiday. This forum has been an invaluable source of info and a healthy reality check to boot so thanks to you all.


Wow, it's all happening, isn't it? Good luck 
Not sure looking on the first 6 months as an open ended holiday is the best way to go about it though...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tom1957 said:


> After months of thinking and talking about moving to Spain, things are finally happening. Yesterday I gave the required 3 months notice at work, and today the house goes up for sale. All being well we're looking forward to being in Spain by June.
> 
> Now that it's becoming real it's daunting but at the same time exciting.
> 
> The plan is to rent for at least 6 months until we settle on an area. I'm thinking of it as an open-ended holiday. This forum has been an invaluable source of info and a healthy reality check to boot so thanks to you all.


Good luck. Depending on the area, you will probably find accommodation for shortish term rental scarcer and more expensive from June, because it will be the height of the summer season for the next 3 months. Arriving in September might be preferable from that point of view.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The other complication if you arrive by June, of course, is that unless you spend any time back in the UK before 31 December, you will have made yourself tax resident in Spain for 2017 as you will have been in Spain for more than 183 days - and if you had sold your UK house in the same Spanish tax year as you become tax resident you would (unless you invest the total proceeds of the sale in another property in Spain) have a Spanish Capital Gains Tax liability.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> The other complication if you arrive by June, of course, is that unless you spend any time back in the UK before 31 December, you will have made yourself tax resident in Spain for 2017 as you will have been in Spain for more than 183 days - and if you had sold your UK house in the same Spanish tax year as you become tax resident you would (unless you invest the total proceeds of the sale in another property in Spain) have a Spanish Capital Gains Tax liability.


Yes I did consider that, but I got the impression that provided we did not become resident until early July we would not be liable for CGT, as we would not be in the country for the requisite 180 days of the fiscal year?


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

jeff4051 said:


> Well done, I have just over 3 weeks until ferry to Bilbao,busy packing, throwing so much junk away. Stress levels thro roof, just want to relax and enjoy retirement.


I totally get that! good luck with your move.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tom1957 said:


> Yes I did consider that, but I got the impression that provided we did not become resident until early July we would not be liable for CGT, as we would not be in the country for the requisite 180 days of the fiscal year?


But you said in your first post that you planned to be in Spain by June - so you would have been in the country for more than 183 days.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good Luck with your move , we are 1 year in and no regrets at all , we love it here ;-)


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow, it's all happening, isn't it? Good luck
> Not sure looking on the first 6 months as an open ended holiday is the best way to go about it though...


I suppose at first it will seem like a holiday, but once we are settled we will be dealing with all the admin stuff and then have a good look around at areas and property, so it won't be a case of do nothing for 6 months. More a case of easing in.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> But you said in your first post that you planned to be in Spain by June - so you would have been in the country for more than 183 days.


Perhaps I have confused myself, I though it was resident for 180 days (ie registered).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tom1957 said:


> Perhaps I have confused myself, I though it was resident for 180 days (ie registered).


Being registered as a foreign resident and being tax resident are two different entities. If you are in Spain for 183 days or more in one Spanish tax year then you are automatically deemed tax resident.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Being registered as a foreign resident and being tax resident are two different entities. If you are in Spain for 183 days or more in one Spanish tax year then you are automatically deemed tax resident.


Thanks for clarifying that Lyn, that is a concern. I might have to rethink in that case.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> Being registered as a foreign resident and being tax resident are two different entities. If you are in Spain for 183 days or more in one Spanish tax year then you are automatically deemed tax resident.


Lynn R is right.. Can't be clearer than that...


----------

